# Kings



## JR Parks (Jul 12, 2021)

Was able to go up near Barbs country @Barb for some fishing. Out of Sitka enjoyed the cool weather and caught a few good ones. Pointing to my Learn to Fish cap a momento from a great kids program we put on in the good old days when I was working. Jim

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Karl_TN (Jul 12, 2021)

Yummm….


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 12, 2021)

I can see some salmon filets on the grill with a honey bourbon glaze. Dang my mouth is watering!!!!


----------



## Barb (Jul 12, 2021)

That's awesome! Looks like you had a great time! :)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 12, 2021)

Very cool Jim!


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 12, 2021)

Nice catch! Guaranteed delicious! Chuck


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 12, 2021)

I'm jealous!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 13, 2021)

I have to agree with Barry- I am Very jealous. Have fun!!!


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 13, 2021)

We had fish tacos with Rockfish tonight! Yum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 14, 2021)

I guess we're more redneck over here. I had fish tacos outta King Katfish last night! Have yet to catch a king salmon - never timed a trip right - envious


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 16, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> I guess we're more redneck over here. I had fish tacos outta King Katfish last night! Have yet to catch a king salmon - never timed a trip right - envious


All ya gotta do is come north.... A 39lber was just caught here by a charter captain I know.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 16, 2021)

Temptation is not a purdy thing! When is King (chinook ) season there? Is it different in the lake than in river runs? Would prefer river if not overly crowded. Have sorta set up a couple of trips up to Alaska around the secondary run on the peninsula, but each time they were late or early and all we could catch were halibut - shucks!

BTW - I did get a notice about 3 days ago about that monster from the lake.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 17, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Temptation is not a purdy thing! When is King (chinook ) season there? Is it different in the lake than in river runs? Would prefer river if not overly crowded. Have sorta set up a couple of trips up to Alaska around the secondary run on the peninsula, but each time they were late or early and all we could catch were halibut - shucks!
> 
> BTW - I did get a notice about 3 days ago about that monster from the lake.


Lake is all summer, the fall river run starts in September.


----------

